# Scallops



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

What is the difference between the Bay Scallpos and Sea Scallops?


----------



## once was fat (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> What is the difference between the Bay Scallpos and Sea Scallops?


Bay scallops are really small and Sea scallops are huge.  Bay scallops are usually bred and grown under a controlled atmosphere where as sea scalllops are caught out in the great white ocean.  Almost like a cow farm to going and hunting your own food.  Sea scallops are the best IMO.

Sea scallops     wild
bay scallops     cultured


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanx  
The Protein amt. is the same?


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 23, 2004)

Arent 80% of scallops stingray wings PUNCHED out


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

Sea Scallops 

I miss REAL seafood


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

what you mean the wings punched out?


----------



## Stickboy (Mar 23, 2004)

They kill the rays, and use a round tool to "punch" the meat out in the "wing" portion of their bodies so they resemble a scallop.

They both taste good, so who cares?  I guess the worst problem would be that alot of folks who claim to love scallops have never actually had them.

The texture gives it away to me.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh I know when I'm eating a real scallop or not.  Actully the best way to tell when you buy raw sea scallops is that each scallop will have a little harder white piece that should be removed before cooking.  This piece is harder than the meat and it is what is used to actually attach itself.  That is the best way to tell if its real or not.

I dispise imitation crab meat too   Nothing but pollack   Only the read deal for me


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2004)

I want some Scallop now


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Mar 24, 2004)

I dispise Scallops. I guess that's what you get for working in a seafood restaraunt. 

And Jodi is right about harder part of the scallop. Make sure you remove before cooking.


----------



## kvyd (Mar 24, 2004)

?nutrition on a scallop?


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2004)

Didn't want to waste a new thread on one simple question.. 
What is the nutri info on Raw Salmon.. Fitday has the Atlantic Salmon like 3 grams of fat per oz. or the pink salmon less fat
if I have 6  oz. salmon per meal.. How much fat/protein should I count it as? (measuring salmon raw)


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by NeedMuscleMass *_
> I dispise Scallops. I guess that's what you get for working in a seafood restaraunt.
> 
> And Jodi is right about harder part of the scallop. Make sure you remove before cooking.


yeah scallops are freak nasty, it's the texture of it all.


----------



## Stickboy (Mar 27, 2004)

Hmm, I love scallops.  Then again, if it swims, I'll eat it.  (Turtle, snakes, fish, sea urchins, whatever).  Oh, except Tuna - I don't eat it anymore.

I guess it's best sumed up:  If it's slow enough for me to catch, then it's food.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2004)

They also use shark instead of ray.  Most people can't tell the difference, I can though.  My family has owned a seafood rest. ever since I could remember and they always tell me about these things.  You do not need to remove the tuff piece of scallop before cooking, theres nothing wrong with it except the texture.  Many places will leave it on so people know they are real scallops rather then fake ones.

Scallops are great for you.
Nutrition Facts  

Amount Per 1 cup, raw, yield cooked  
Calories 191.41
Calories from Fat 50.93  

% Daily Value *  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Fat 5.66g  9%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Saturated Fat 0.974g  5%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Polyunsaturated Fat 1.66g     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Monounsaturated Fat 2.17g     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cholesterol 57.24mg  19%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sodium 774.76mg  32%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Potassium 560.9mg  16%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Carbohydrate 4.14g  1%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Dietary Fiber 0g  0%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Protein 29.16g  58%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alcohol 0g


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 27, 2004)

Blah to imitation crab and scallops. Now fresh snow crab on a bed of ice...mmmmm...


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 28, 2004)

Scallops are one of the best-tasting, leanest, albeit most expensive sources of protein. I always wondered why they contain carbs, though. That's just weird. All these molluscs have 4+ grams in them, aren't they just meat?

Peace.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2004)

Mmmmm.... sea scallops.  When I'm feeling naughty, sea scallops wrapped in bacon... double mmmmm.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> Mmmmm.... sea scallops.  When I'm feeling naughty, sea scallops wrapped in bacon... double mmmmm.



Mmmmm.... dont you get started.  Somehow everything in this forum always ends up with bacon, a heavy cream sauce, or cheese all over it LoL.  But it sure does sound damn good!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2004)

Sorry  .  I tortured myself also...


----------

